# useful information (but a hoax!)



## am64 (May 25, 2010)

This got sent to me and I thought it was good to know




There are a few things that can be done in times of grave 
emergencies. Your mobile phone can actually
be a life saver or an emergency tool for survival. 
Check out the things that you can do  with it: 

FIRST 
Emergency

The Emergency Number worldwide for Mobile 
is 112. If you find yourself out of  the coverage area of your
mobile; network and there is an emergency, dial 112 
and the mobile will search any existing network to establish the emergency 
number for you, and interestingly this number 112 can be dialled even 
if the keypad is locked. Try it out.

SECOND 
Have you  locked your keys in the car?

Does  your car have remote keyless entry? This may come in handy someday. Good 
reason to own a cell phone: 
If you lock your keys in the car and the spare keys are at home, call
someone at  home on their mobile phone from your cell phone.

Hold  your cell phone about a foot from
your car door and have the person at your  home press the unlock
button, holding it near the mobile phone on their end. 
Your car will unlock. Saves someone from having to drive 
your keys to you. Distance is no object. You could be hundreds of miles away, 
and if you can reach someone who has the other 'remote' for your car, you can 
unlock the doors (or the trunk). 
Editor's  Note: It works fine! We tried it out and it unlocked our car over a 
mobile phone!'

THIRD 
Hidden Battery Power 

Imagine  your mobile battery is very
low. To activate, press the keys *3370# Your 
mobile will restart with this reserve and the instrument will show a 50% 
increase in battery. This reserve will get charged when you charge your 
mobile next time.

FOURTH 
How to disable a STOLEN  mobile phone?

To  check your Mobile phone's serial
number, key in the following digits on your  phone: * # 0 6 #

A  15 digit code will appear on the screen. This number is unique to 
your handset. Write it down and keep it somewhere safe. When your 
phone get stolen, you can phone your service provider and give them 
this code. They will then be able to block your handset so even if 
the thief changes the SIM card, your phone will be totally useless. 
You probably won't get your phone back, 
but at  least you know that whoever stole it can't use/sell it either. If
everybody  does this, there would be no point in people 
stealing mobile  phones. 

Also -ATM   PIN Number Reversal - Good to Know

If you should ever be forced by a robber to withdraw money from an ATM
machine, you  can notify the police by entering your PIN # in
reverse. For example, if your  pin number is 1234, then you would put
in 4321. The ATM system recognizes  that your PIN number is backwards
from the ATM card you placed in the  machine. The machine will still
give you the money you requested, but unknown  to the robber, the
police will be immediately dispatched to the location. 
This information was recently broadcast on CTV by Crime Stoppers 
however it is seldom used because people just don't know about it. 
Please pass this along to everyone.



This is the kind of information people don't mind receiving, so pass it
on to your family and friends


----------



## Caroline (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

One question thoe, how will PIN reversal work for numbers that read the same fowrds and backwards? Eg 1221 Just curious.


----------



## sofaraway (May 25, 2010)

http://www.snopes.com/business/bank/pinalert.asp
http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/cellphones.asp

check them out here


----------



## Caroline (May 25, 2010)

Thanks, I did wonder


----------



## am64 (May 25, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> http://www.snopes.com/business/bank/pinalert.asp
> http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/cellphones.asp
> 
> check them out here



hahaaa they got me again ...i promise i will stop posting anything sent to me by my hubby sorry folks xxxx


----------



## Caroline (May 25, 2010)

am64 said:


> hahaaa they got me again ...i promise i will stop posting anything sent to me by my hubby sorry folks xxxx



You posted in good faith and in the spirit of helping others, so thank you for thinking of our safety.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2010)

am64 said:


> hahaaa they got me again ...i promise i will stop posting anything sent to me by my hubby sorry folks xxxx



I changed the title so that people wouldn't just read the first post and think it was true - hope you don't mind!


----------



## am64 (May 25, 2010)

not at all northe thank you x


----------



## am64 (May 25, 2010)

the main safety one i do know about, which hopefully you all do to is ICE on the mobile.. with an incase of an emergency number x


----------



## Monica (May 25, 2010)

am64 said:


> the main safety one i do know about, which hopefully you all do to is ICE on the mobile.. with an incase of an emergency number x



Yes, C has ICE on her phone and also a little "post-it" note on her screen saying My name is C... and I am Diabetic.


----------



## HelenP (May 25, 2010)

Awww, such a shame, I'd LOVE for all those to be true (although I did wonder about the car thing - is it possible to lock your keys in the car when you have one of those remote thingies?  )



am64 said:


> the main safety one i do know about, which hopefully you all do to is ICE on the mobile.. with an incase of an emergency number x



Someone mentioned this to me the other day, funnily enough, but I'd never heard of it!  Must hunt out my instruction booklet and see how to go about it........ 

xx


----------



## PhilT (May 26, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Awww, such a shame, I'd LOVE for all those to be true (although I did wonder about the car thing - is it possible to lock your keys in the car when you have one of those remote thingies?  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Helen, all you need to do is enter ICE in your phones address book with the contact number and name of the person you wish contacted in an emergency. If you have more than one person you would like contacted just enter ICE2, ICE3 etc.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 26, 2010)

HelenP said:


> (although I did wonder about the car thing - is it possible to lock your keys in the car when you have one of those remote thingies?  )



Certainly with some cars you can close the button on the drivers door (which activates the central locking) and then shut the door with the keys inside (think you have to hold the outside door handle open when you shut the door (don't try this at home).  Can't try it on mine as it has an RFID chip and refuses to lock if the keys are inside.


----------



## NiVZ (May 28, 2010)

P.S *3370# will factory reset (wipe everything) off a Series 60 phone - I think it asks you to confirm you want to do it so BEWARE!

[EDIT] My mistake - it's *#7370# to wipe a Series 60 phone - one digit out! [/EDIT]

NiVZ


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (May 29, 2010)

Actually this isn't a complete hoax, 112 is a recognised emergency number and if using a mobile phone can actually aid emergency services to locate your position 

http://ec.europa.eu/information_society/activities/112/ms/index_en.htm


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Yep, 112 isn't a hoax. 999 will charge you on a mobile, but 112 won't, and does hep them track your position


----------

